# Ceramic Tweezers



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

If any of you have been searching high and low for reasonable priced ceramic tweezers then take a gander at today new products at Fasttech... they have tons.

https://www.fasttech.com/category/1/new-products/LTI9OS0zMC0yMDE0/

Reactions: Thanks 5


----------



## Mike (30/9/14)

This looks like a nice and cheap one..

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...mz-sa-heat-resistant-stainless-steel-tweezers

If anyone finds a more suitable one, please post here


----------



## zadiac (30/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If any of you have been searching high and low for reasonable priced ceramic tweezers then take a gander at today new products at Fasttech... they have tons.
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/category/1/new-products/LTI9OS0zMC0yMDE0/
> 
> View attachment 12209


 
Hahaha....thanks Uncle Rob. Ordered mine almost a month ago already from SlowTech

Reactions: Like 1


----------

